# Amtrak auto train



## Jeni (May 29, 2008)

Has anyone taken the Amtrak auto train from Lorton, VA to Sanford, FL? If so, what was you experience? We are considering for our Disney trip this December, with our 3 year old. Thanks-

Jeni


----------



## gretel (May 29, 2008)

We did it a few years ago.  We reserved a double sleeper car.  It was pretty exciting at first.  We enjoyed eating in the dining car and watching the scenery roll by.  After a while it became a little uncomfortable for me (the rocking motion made me a bit queasy and I felt a little claustrophbic).  The car was warm and windows didn't open so that added to the discomfort.  

Other than those issues, everything else went very well.  They loaded and unloaded the cars quickly and we were able to sleep rather than drive through the night. I probably wouldn't do it again but it was worth the experience.


----------



## Denise (May 29, 2008)

Have taken the Autotrain a couple of times. The first time we had coach seats on the lower level. It was in October and the four of us had the whole coach to ourselves. Large comfortable seats, great food but found the ride to be a little rough due to the condition of the tracks. Left Lorton early, arrived Florida early,  a good trip.  This past October we got a Family Sleeper room which was great for the 3 of us. Again, left early, arrived early and the ride was smoother than the previous trip. The sooner you make your reservation the cheaper it will be, also Triple A discount available. Any specific questions?


----------



## theo (May 29, 2008)

*Trains, planes and automobiles....*



Denise said:


> Any specific questions?



Since you've offered, and I've often thought about trying this....

1. What was the approximate total cost for you, yours and auto?
2. How long was the (train portion only) trip, start to finish?
3. How long a "prep" time required at the VA end (arrive, load, depart)?
4. How long to be "off and on your way" once arrived at the FL end?
5. Do you have any winning lottery numbers (this question optional  ) 

Thanks!


----------



## CMF (May 29, 2008)

theo said:


> Since you've offered, and I've often thought about trying this....
> 
> 1. What was the approximate total cost for you, yours and auto?
> 2. How long was the (train portion only) trip, start to finish?
> ...



I'll step in with my facts and figures (as best as I can remember):


I think it was about $1,300 for six passengers plus an over sized vehicle.
12 hours
About 2 hours at each end.  It can be less or more on the arrival end as it depends when your car is unloaded and there does not appear to be a rhyme or reason to the system they used.  Your car could be the first one on and the last one off, the other way around, or anything in between.


Charles


----------



## Nancy (May 29, 2008)

*Another thread*

There was another thread about this a couple of weeks ago.  I am doing AutoTrain on June 17.  We've done Amtrak several times, but this is our first AutoTrain trip.  We are really looking forward to it.  

One hint about Amtrak in general.  They do fares in groups.  So many fares at this price, then so many at next (more) price etc.  Unless they run some sort of special, they never seem to go down.  Keep watching for days you want and if they start going up, grab a fare.  The sleepers also seem to be in groups.

We enjoy a sleeper and decided it would not cost us much more than driving and getting a motel and food.   I believe I paid under $600 for 3 of us (one child) plus normal sized vehicle.  Was $110 more to take our mini-van.  We got the unit called a bedroom which includes your own bathroom.  You can only use one discount and we used the free child as it was greater than AAA.  When you call the special number for AutoTrain, the reservationist seemed very knowledgable.

Nancy

ps.  Ask me any more questions afater June 17.


----------



## musical2 (May 29, 2008)

We have done this about 5 times.  Each time we had a good experience.  We have had both sleepers and coach.

We just went in January.  Six of us (three adults, three kids) with minivan cost us less than $1000.  That was a good deal for us.  We arrived around 1:30 pm to check in at the Lorton station.  We left around 4:00 pm and arrived in Sanford, FL around 8:30 the next morning.  Then we arrived at Disney World around 11:00 am.  The kids see this as an adventure.

Bart


----------



## Jeni (May 29, 2008)

musical2 said:


> We have done this about 5 times.  Each time we had a good experience.  We have had both sleepers and coach.
> 
> We just went in January.  Six of us (three adults, three kids) with minivan cost us less than $1000.  That was a good deal for us.  We arrived around 1:30 pm to check in at the Lorton station.  We left around 4:00 pm and arrived in Sanford, FL around 8:30 the next morning.  Then we arrived at Disney World around 11:00 am.  The kids see this as an adventure.
> 
> Bart



Wow- I must not be doing something right- 2 adults, 1 child and 1 regular sized vehicle on the AMTRAK website are returning a fare of almost $1600 for a family bedroom...a little less than $1600 with the AAA discount. Any suggestions?

Jeni


----------



## Nancy (May 30, 2008)

*Different Day*

Jenni,

Try a different day or try a different sleeping accomodation.  Maybe 2 of the smaller bedrooms (roomettes).  I think there is only one family bedroom on each sleeper car.  We chose the bedroom, had to book through Amtrak, not online with 3 of us.  Child is 9, but we think it will do fine.

Nancy


----------



## Emily (May 30, 2008)

We have done this.  Stayed in the LL car by ourselves (6 of us).  We had a very good experience.  Our oversized van was the first off in FL.  Took about 30 min  when we returned in VA.  Food was good.  Watched the movie.  Kids played games in LL car and hubby and I played on laptop and read.  A little rough sleeping but everyone had their own double seat & some of our kids laid out comforters on the floor.  

Many people upstairs in the seats looked miserable in the morning.  Kids were still running up and down the aisles when we went to breakfast.   

I think you should consider carefully the time of year you are going and where on the train you want to stay.

Some of the best perks of taking Amtrak was not having to decide were to eat, go to the bathroom, spend the night and everyone had time to relax, wind down and get ready for vacation.


----------



## wackymother (May 30, 2008)

Nancy said:


> One hint about Amtrak in general.  They do fares in groups.  So many fares at this price, then so many at next (more) price etc.  Unless they run some sort of special, they never seem to go down.  Keep watching for days you want and if they start going up, grab a fare.  The sleepers also seem to be in groups.



This is helpful. We're planning an Amtrak trip in August. The fares are good right now, but I was going to wait till closer to the dates to buy the tickets. Sounds like that would be a mistake and I should book now! Thank you!


----------



## Scott_Ru (May 30, 2008)

We love the autotrain and take it each year to Orlando (we drive from Boston to Lorton).  Once on the train we consider that our vacation has begun!

(Absolutely buy early - the prices reflect how many openings they have.  And if you find there are late cancellations Amtrak - and if you find a nice agent - Amtrak will get you the cheaper fare.)


----------



## wackymother (May 30, 2008)

Here's a press release with a coupon code that might help a little. 



> News Release
> 
> National Railroad Passenger Corporation
> 60 Massachusetts Avenue NE
> ...


----------



## Nancy (May 31, 2008)

*Another Thought*

It may depend in December when you are planning to travel.  Seniors use the Autotrain a lot, especially after Christmas.

Nancy


----------



## Transit (May 31, 2008)

I've done it twice and very much enjoyed the triip.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 1, 2008)

Jeni said:


> Wow- I must not be doing something right- 2 adults, 1 child and 1 regular sized vehicle on the AMTRAK website are returning a fare of almost $1600 for a family bedroom...a little less than $1600 with the AAA discount. Any suggestions?
> 
> Jeni



You did not say what your exact dates are. I priced your trip using SA-SA Dec 13-20 and got a total of $1745 round trip. Leaving one day earlier on each end (Dec 12-19) brings the price down to $1143, All these are for a family bedroom, which we have stayed in several times. It is on the lower level of the train and is closer to the wheel trucks, so you may feel more of the track than you would upstairs in a regular bedroom.  (AT runs on freight tracks-not so smooth) The family bedroom also shares hall bathrooms with a few roomettes. The big plus is that it is the full width of the train and you have a window on each side. Also, there is a shorter child bunk running perpendicular  to the two full adult bunks. A bit compact for three, but it sure is nice to have a bed to sleep in. 

The website tells you to be there no later than 2:30. After you drive through the gate, go inside to check in, it will be close to time to get on the train.

When you compare costs, don't forget to add in at least $100 each way for a not so nice motel, breakfast and dinner. (the food on the train is included and really good, like the old days). Then figure about 55-60 cents per mile to operate your car. Not just gas, but additional oil changes, scheduled maintenance and the lowered value of your car at trade in by having 1700 additional miles on it (2x850). See how much the savings (if any) work out per hour of everybody sitting in the car.

Finally, make sure you do not have your tickets sent to you.  Amtrak's cancellation policy penalties kick in AFTER you're ticketed. All you need is your email confirmation until you pick up your tix at the station.

Hope this helps - I never intend to drive to Florida again!


----------



## Jeni (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help and suggestions. We are traveling to FL on 12/5/08 if we take the train and home on 12/13/08 (to arrive back in VA on the 14th). Lorton is about a 2.5 hour drive for us, so I love the idea of taking the train, but I need to find a good fare. Right now, I guesstimate airfare and a rental, plus airport parking to run us about $1200.

Please post or PM me with any Amtrak specials you may find that applies to these travel dates. Many, many thanks!

Jeni


----------



## wackymother (Jun 1, 2008)

Check these out....

http://flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=768474

And these...

http://www.frommers.com/articles/4805.html

Note that the Frommer's site says no codes from December 14-January 2, although that was last year.


----------



## Denise (Jun 2, 2008)

I made the reservations almost a year ahead. When I checked the rates closer to the trip (to see if they went down), they were almost double. I do not remember the exact amount but the cost for 3 of us in a family sleeper was well under a thousand.  We left Lorton around 3:30 and arrived in Florida about 7:30/8:00 am. The "off & away" part depends on when your car comes off the train which is pretty much the luck of the draw. The first time we rode our car was one of last ones off.... We consider the train part of the vacation experience. Since I do most of the driving I consider it part of my mental health experience to arrive in FL mostly refreshed and relaxed.


----------



## CAROLW (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the cancellation policy of the Amtrak Auto Train? I am awaiting a trade into DSV during March-April and am noticing the trainfare from Sanford, FL to Lorton keeps getting higher. I am tempted to book a week just so I can hold the fare, then hope I get that week for the trade. That would probably be a long shot so I wonder if I would be able to cancel the train reserv without penalty.


----------



## Dottie (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone know how difficult it is to use Amtrak rewards on the auto train?  I am planning to use the train in August 09 so there is time to plan


----------



## sullco (Jun 3, 2008)

*I am a fan of AutoTrain*

I have done two roundtrips and think it's a good value.  The seats are comfortable and I never paid for a berth.  The food is good enough considering the demands and requirements of a premium of space and the crowds they must serve.

I hate driving--so this helps.  But once the group reaches a certain number, the economics are not that good.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 4, 2008)

I've taken the Auto-Train since the mid 70's when the train was only one level and they had live entertainment in the lounge car.  Ever see Bill Murray play Nick Rails on Saturday Night Live?  It sure beats driving, but I'm also glad when the train pulls into the station in the morning.

PS - If you rent the DVD player at the train station, the battery will die right after the crew retires for the night so you can't get a new one until morning.  Exciting things to do in the middle of the night when you can't sleep:  try to spot the big PEDROLAND sign at South of the Border, and guess when the two Auto-Trains will pass each other.


----------

